# What direction now ?



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey,

I am completely new here and would love it if someone could help me in the correct direction of getting started on a clean bulking diet. I have had a little look around the forums and seen some posts with bits and bobs that have been helpful but i felt it might be easier if i post my position here.

I am currently on a healthy diet and have tried being healthy for a while as 3 years ago i was 19stone - Currently today at 89kg which i think is around 13.5stone so i have lost all - if not most of the initial fat. I have been signed to a gym for a year now and tried various different workouts which to be fair has given me some good muscle but not as much as i would like...to put it simply my question is...

Where do i go now in terms of diet if i want to clean bulk? or would i be better off cutting down to a lower fat percentage first?...Below i have put my current diet and as much info on myself as i know.

*Weight - 89KG*

*
Height - 6ft*

*
Body Fat - 11%*

*Training - 5 Days - 2on 1 off 3on 1 off, 1 muscle per day - 6-8 reps / abs every other day / 3 morning runs of 40minutes.*

*
Sleeping - 8 hours or more.*

*My current diet *

*
*

*
7.00am*

*
*Shake - Whey Protein, Unflavoured Oats, 5gram Glutamine (Skimmed Milk)

Turkey Pieces / 2 Whole eggs - 1 Slice brown

*10.00am*

*
*Chicken Breast - Cucumber with Cayenne Pepper & Tobasco Sauce

*1.00pm*

*
*Chicken Breast - Cucumber - 250grams Cooked Brown Rice - Cayenne Pepper & Tobasco Sauce

*4.00pm*

*
*One Tablespoon Natural Peanut Butter with Two Tablespoon Low Fat Greek Yogurt

*6.00pm (before Training)*

*
*Shake - Whey Protein, Unflavoured Oats, 5gram Glutamine, 5gram Creatine (Water)

*7/7.30pm (after Training)*

*
*Shake - Whey Protein, 5gram Glutamine, 5gram Creatine (Water)

*8/8.30pm*

*
*Tuna (1 tin) or Lean Stirloin Steak(grilled) with Green Veg or Cucumber

*Before Bed*

*
*Shake - Whey Protein, 5gram Glutamine

- I have 4 grenade fat burners a day along with 2 vitamin D Calcium tablets as i don't have a lot of dairy in my diet.

- I have the odd night of drinking alcohol say once ever 2-3 weeks if that.

- I have one treat a week - Saturday - one small deliciousy.

- I don't drink fizzy drinks, have sugar added to anything or junk food(crisps, sweets, choc etc)

I would like to ask if anyone could answer some questions in regards to this.

1) If i want to bulk up but stay clean? What needs to change?

2) Do i *NEED *to work out macros? is it vital - Where can i find this out ?

3) Do i sustain my cardio when bulking?

4) Training - can i still do my current max weight of 6-8 reps ? or does this need to decrease?

If any pictures are needed to see where i am at then i could do that!

I would appreciate any feedback positive - i am aware this is quite a big favour to ask so even if you could direct me to another forum or thread where to get answer to my questions.

Many Thanks in Advance!

Scott!


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Diet looks weak in terms of gaining size, need to change it up, add some full fat milk and more of whole foods. 4 shakes for me would be a bit much.

Body adapts to your routine so it might be time to change it to more high rep. After that change it every 2-3 months.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Fat burners? On a clean bulk? I don't get it..?


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

L11 said:


> Fat burners? On a clean bulk? I don't get it..?


That is my current diet / suppliment use bro -

I am simply asking what would need to change if i want to bulk now as my body fat is decreasing.

I have never really tried to bulk and was just looking for a basic...i've looked through forums but couldnt get clear answers.

Cheers!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

ar4i said:


> Diet looks weak in terms of gaining size, need to change it up, add some full fat milk and more of whole foods. 4 shakes for me would be a bit much.
> 
> Body adapts to your routine so it might be time to change it to more high rep. After that change it every 2-3 months.


Okay - i will look at adding more whole foods etc - isn't things like full fat milk going to give me a belly? or should i expect a belly when bulking ? i have literally started seeing my lines come through - not ready to bulk yet, i just wanted to get it all prepped before hand! i take it when i bulk i can wave goodbye to them again lol!

and why would you suggest higher reps? what reason for this? (not being patronising, genuinely asking as i do not know)

Thanks


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

SCOOT123 said:


> That is my current diet / suppliment use bro -
> 
> I am simply asking what would need to change if i want to bulk now as my body fat is decreasing.
> 
> ...


My bad mate.

If you really are 11% body fat i certainly wouldn't say cutting more is necessary before bulking, it's a personal choice.

If you want to clean bulk I would definitely say counting calories/macros is needed, use something like www.myfitnesspal.com to track

http://iifym.com/tdee-calculator/ - Use that to find out recommended calories to maintain your current weight, then increase it slowly as your weight gain stalls. IN terms of macros its a very personal thing, you'll just have to experiment on what works for you. At your weight I'd probbaly aim for about 250g protein, at least 80g fat and then fill the rest of the calories from whatever you want.. Some people prefer more fats, some people prefer more carbs.

If you enjoy cardio and like to keep fit, no harm in keeping it in, you'll just need to eat more to compensate.. Personally I f*cking hate cardio so i don't do it on a cut or bulk lol

As far as reps, again very personal, I don't change my routine whether I'm cutting or not


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

No problem mate.

Thank you so much - least this will give me a rough starting point - if you cut...what sort of % do you aim for? or is it just when you feel you look ready?

Are them rough numbers you just give me for now? or for when i want to cut? i'm so stupid with this stuff its almost frustrating for myself!

Yeah i will carry on doing my cardio in the mornings as it gets me up for work anyways.

Okay - i am currently doing a push pull legs workout for the next few weeks see how it goes.

Thank you brother.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

SCOOT123 said:


> No problem mate.
> 
> Thank you so much - least this will give me a rough starting point - if you cut...what sort of % do you aim for? or is it just when you feel you look ready?
> 
> ...


I cut until I look like I do in my AVI, never measured my body fat %, find it pointless.

Those numbers are the minimum I'd aim for, regardless of bulking or cutting. Then fill the rest of the calories with whatever you want up to your calorie requirement (i.e up to 2400 for cutting, or 3400 for bulking).


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Okay thats fair enough.

I noticed you wrote in another post about "KETO" ??

Is this quite simple? what is exactly is that! is there threads on here with help in regards to that.

Sorry for the questions man you just seem screw on!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

89kg 6ft and 11% bf get a pic up tbh


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

SCOOT123 said:


> Okay thats fair enough.
> 
> I noticed you wrote in another post about "KETO" ??
> 
> ...


A quick wiki article on ketogenic diet:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketogenic_diet


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> A quick wiki article on ketogenic diet:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketogenic_diet


Thank you


----------

